# You gotta love local ponds!



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just realized ive been posting all my stuff on the saltwater fish report! Search, Fun at tuscan lakes, to see whats goin on over there. You have to love these man made lakes/ponds, there just perfect for kids and for the avid angler to go right down the street and wet a line! I hope to see more people out there!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WOW! That first one looks really nice!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

It will look like the north jetty over there now!! Very nice fish.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

nice job. I haven't fished my local pond lately. I have got a few nice ones but haven't had time to give it a go lately. It is usually my winter fishing location.


----------



## FISHINFREAK1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I luv fishing my neighborhood pond it holds some biggun too! Wtg man! Here is just one of the 6#ers ive caught outta mine.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Really nice catches guys! Thanks for posting. I sure wish I had a pond like those close to me.


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

You just have to love it! These places are perfect to get the family out and starting up some young anglers. That is the main reason i started posting a lot of the info. Thats why catch and release and up-keep in your local areas is so important! Lets keep these fish here and healthy for as long as we can. Keep the pictures coming! You dont have to give specifics but throw out a bait of choice or a certain technique used. I know I still could use a few pointers and i know a lot of the up-coming anglers would love to hear them! Good luck! Keep catching fish!

Also, I started a social group called backyard fishing.


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Beautiful morning!*

Caught this beautiful girl this morning! One hell of a fight! Awesome to watch the big ones break the surface!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay you got me. I'll be watching for you . LOl I'm right to your North in Getto Bend . Blue Dodge diesel 4x4 . I'm the old bald guy .


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Lets keep it clean!*

Lets keep our lakes clean! I always keep a trash bag in my backpack just in case. After I was done fishing this morning i went around and picked up bits of trash ( soda cans, old fishing lures and packaging). Lets help keep our areas clean. If its picking up just one piece of trash, it will def help in the long run. Keep fishing! Good luck out there!


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

Slow day today! that wind was a killer. Saw some other people fishing, hope they did better then i did! Tom should do well due to that cold front coming in.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

sonofjr14 said:


> Lets keep our lakes clean! I always keep a trash bag in my backpack just in case. After I was done fishing this morning i went around and picked up bits of trash ( soda cans, old fishing lures and packaging). Lets help keep our areas clean. If its picking up just one piece of trash, it will def help in the long run. Keep fishing! Good luck out there!


I've alway be taught , take out more then you bring in .


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

hey I live in tuscan lakes and was wondering how often others fish down there. I am curious because I fish down there and rarely see anyone.


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

Im out there all the time, or as much as I am allowed to be. If yall go out take some pictures and post them up!


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

Do you ever fish that pond back by south shore harbor? The one that is off austin st. and yea I have some pictures Ill post up here in a bit.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

hey I said I would post some of the fish I have caught out of the Tuscan Lakes Pond..that last one sure is a monster of a fish :rotfl: but anyway yea I am out there a bunch always trying new lures and places. For those who do fish out there I am the one who rides up in the Harley Golf Cart. 

Also I have seen posted signs about an alligator in the pond?!?! has anyone seen it yet because I have yet to


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

hi my name is ramon and i am always looking for new local ponds. i live in pasadena and i flyfish for bass and all other species of fish. i am always looking to make new friends.

those bass are huge and could be fun fighting on a fly line.


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

hey fishing freak where is that lake where you caught that bass


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

Ramon264 said:


> hey fishing freak where is that lake where you caught that bass


its not a lake, its a retention pond that runs through the middle of a neighborhood.


----------



## FISHINFREAK1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ramon264 said:


> hey fishing freak where is that lake where you caught that bass


Its in Alvin its my neighborhood pond


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

sorry about that I didnt even read the name I just saw where you caught that bass.


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

The Salty Raider said:


> its not a lake, its a retention pond that runs through the middle of a neighborhood.


what street is the lake on in tuscan lake?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Ramon264 said:


> what street is the lake on in tuscan lake?


I think it's off 35 by-pass just north of Alvin .


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

ya that sounds about right


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

I knew there had to be fish in there! Girlfriend lives 1min from that pond and everytime I pass it I say man than looks good I need to try it! Thanks for the reviews and pictures man I'm gonna have to head out there sometime.


----------



## TxFish22x (May 9, 2016)

Bringing this thread from the dead lol. Just started fishing out in these local ponds, and I actually have one that runs right behind my apartments. I haven't seen many people fishing out here lately though. 

I'm not much of a freshwater guy in general, but I do love bass fishing. I have been going out there on and off the last few days, and I started out catching some channel and butter cats, then had a few perch. Once I came across this forum talking about bass out there, I decided to throw some of my artificials out. I ended up catching 4 bass yesterday, biggest was a 3 lber on one of my storm shad. The rest hit on a booyah jigless spinner with chartreuse skirt. I'll definitely be hitting up this place some more. Hopefully some of you guys still go out there and can give some reports on recent activity.


----------

